# '32 Caddy;from Phaeton to tow truck.



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

My progress thus far.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks good. 

I don't know if you're doing a period piece with this, but as a little suggestion, my Grandmother use to live in Vancouver, Canada, and back in this time period, to help people remember phone numbers, the first three numbers of any phone number were divided into zones and named after certain areas in Canada. They did this to help out the operators (When they still had switchboards) as well as help people remember the phone numbers.

For example, my parents lived in North Vancouver. The start of their phone number was 985. The letters on the actual phone spelled YUK which was known to everyone as "YUKON". Therefore, if my Grandmother phoned my parents, she would tell the operator that she'd like to speak with "Yukon" and then the last 4 numbers of my parent's phone number.

On your truck, you could do something similar and change the "555" to read "Jackal 1479" - or JKL -1479.

Just a thought.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes i know of the old phone codes but decided to make it a modern repo done up for a fictional towing company.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Ok!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tow trucks need extra light in the back.These two fit the bill!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Great build! :thumbsup:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

fantastic i don't know witch has more class. the cord or the tow truck.lol great job


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah!Good choice of colors!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Looks good.
> 
> I don't know if you're doing a period piece with this, but as a little suggestion, my Grandmother use to live in Vancouver, Canada, and back in this time period, to help people remember phone numbers, the first three numbers of any phone number were divided into zones and named after certain areas in Canada. They did this to help out the operators (When they still had switchboards) as well as help people remember the phone numbers.
> 
> ...


In the U.S., before we switched to all-digit dialing in the early 1960s, telephone numbers consisted of the first two letters of the exchange name followed by four digits (later five digits). For example, TRiangle 1111 would have been a typical downtown Los Angeles number in the 1930s.

However, I figured the OP wasn't attempting a period model, seeing as how he used the Helvetica typeface (designed in 1957)!

Anyway, that's a very classy tow truck. Is that Monogram's 1937 Cord being towed?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep!It is a modern recreation used for advertising purposes.The Cord is a Franklin mint diecast.


----------

